# How to breed and a short clip of my bamboo shrimp eating



## jaydoubledub

*How to breed?? and a short clip of my bamboo shrimp eating*

I was wondering how I can sex my two bamboo shrimp. I wouldn't mind getting them to breed. And now that I have a water circulation impeller they've been seen feeding more often and they seem to be doing great!
Anyways, here's the clip as promised. I can't upload to the site, so I've been relying on youtube.
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aCleOex85b4?hl=en&fs=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## susankat

Bamboo shrimp don't produce fully in freshwater. The larval stage requires brackish water to fully develop into shrimp. Basically none of the bamboo shrimp sold in stores are not aquarium bred but are wild caught which makes it even harder to breed these shrimp without duplicating everything for their breeding cycle.


----------



## jaydoubledub

Awh dang! Well, it's cool then. I feel bad for them now!


----------



## holly12

Agreed. They've never been bred in captivity successfully. 

But, the males have a thicker first set of walking legs than the rest of the walking legs, where the females legs are all the same thickness. Hope that helps.... it's about the only way to tell them apart.
Google Image Result for http://i.ytimg.com/vi/NKWuNyJoyhY/0.jpg male

Google Image Result for http://bettahut.weebly.com/uploads/6/8/0/2/6802552/8449819.jpg?1299934465 Female


----------



## jaydoubledub

Well, I've read on a few forums about breeding them. I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to get a small 10g tank and give it a whirl. It should take a couple of weeks to get the tank fully cycled. So, I will start the process tomorrow and give it a boost with one of my current tank's filters. I have had my 55g new power filter in place for almost a month now. I had left one of the two 20g filters in place so I could get the 55g filter established. I'm just going to hope for the best! I bet I can do it! :-D


----------



## holly12

If you are successful, you should get an award! And you can charge a mint!


----------



## James0816

Jay...don't over think it. ;oP

I'm currently working with several low order breeders myself.

You don't need a cycled tank. The mum will only be in the tank for short period until she drops the eggs. Then you move her back to the main. Slowly raise in the salinity in the rearing tank and add phyto.

This is the cliff note version of course. )


----------



## jaydoubledub

Cliff Notes are good :-D lol thanks!!!


----------



## jaydoubledub

holly12 said:


> If you are successful, you should get an award! And you can charge a mint!


Wouldn't that be sweet?!


----------



## sanjana90

I am also working on some breeders


----------

